# Is it safe to have sex after 2ww with a BFP



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

hi there, please could you advise me if it is safe to have sex after a frozen embro transfer that resulted in a BFP. at present i still have to take estradial patches and pesseries until my first scan which is in 3 weeks would having sex affect this medication. my husband also seems to have a high sex drive now that i have fallen pregnant.

i have checked on other websites for advice but it only says if you have a "normal pregnancy" then its safe but im not sure if a normal pregnancy is me. i have not had any bleeding or anything that suggests something is wrong.

thanks for your help


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

I suggest you wait until you have your 12 wk scan and also check with your clinic if that is ok to have sex then. I don't know your full history so its hard for me to comment other than to say 'not just yet'

Take care x


----------

